# Pseudhapalopus sp blue



## Jeff23 (Mar 12, 2017)

Does anyone else own Pseudhapalopus sp. blue?  I have some slings that I bought a couple months ago as 1/8" slings.  I am concerned on whether I am doing the husbandry right.

Though I set mine up with pre-made burrows under some cork bark, they never seem to burrow.  One care sheet site calls them a _fossorial _type.   It seems like mine are preferring a cluttered container and just stay mixed in with the plastic plants, sphagnum moss, etc on top of the substrate unlike my Aphonopelma.  Mine are also very skittish.  I have to find them with a magnifying glass before I attempt to add moisture or food so that I don't upset them.

I am curious on any differences by others for slings.
I also want to find out moisture requirements for juveniles/adults.


----------



## viper69 (Mar 13, 2017)

Skittish isn't unusual.  @Philth don't you have these?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Mar 13, 2017)

generally, tropical slings i dont know much about get a vial with a bit of sphagnum moss and a inch or two of substrate. kept on the moist side.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jeff23 (Mar 13, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> generally, tropical slings i dont know much about get a vial with a bit of sphagnum moss and a inch or two of substrate. kept on the moist side.


Thanks.  The difference for me is I am using a 5.5 oz deli cup with moist substrate and two water dishes.  I have a limb of a plastic plant (small leaves) and sphagnum moss to create hiding places as well.  I am happy I over-sized with these tiny slings.  They seem to be at least twice as fast as my Aphonopelma and are much more reactive to activity.  I can tell when they move, but have no idea where they stopped.  After each move it is time to pull out the magnifying glass.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeff23 (Mar 13, 2017)

viper69 said:


> Skittish isn't unusual.  @Philth don't you have these?


Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeff23 (Mar 22, 2017)

Unless anyone has advice for me on these I guess I will just have to oversize their container by a huge amount.  Maybe a 16 oz deli cup will keep the slings (smaller than 1/4") from getting so disturbed every time I open the container. 

It is too much of a battle to keep them from climbing out of the container.  I'm worried they are going to fall or get crushed as I try to do maintenance and feed them.  I am following the same rules as my other slings (which includes a bunch in similar size).


----------



## Nyke (Mar 24, 2017)

I just got mine and have been scouring the board and web for a care sheet but can't find one.  Can someone direct me to one?  I'm worried because mine got here very sluggish and weak.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeff23 (Mar 24, 2017)

Nyke said:


> I just got mine and have been scouring the board and web for a care sheet but can't find one.  Can someone direct me to one?  I'm worried because mine got here very sluggish and weak.


I hope yours are okay.  Feel free to describe your enclosure/setup and other detail in this thread for more discussion.  Maybe we can combine to get more responses.

I've had mine a couple months now.  I am not sure if they have ate a meal or not.  I bought them as 1/8" size.  They won't even sit still out in open substrate long enough to analyze them.


----------



## Nyke (Mar 24, 2017)

Here he is. He is moving a little better but ignoring the chopped superworms next to him.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 24, 2017)

My guess is that they are similar to _Megaphobema robustum_, on that sense. So nice ventilation, moist substrate... but I could be wrong, uh.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jeff23 (Mar 25, 2017)

Nyke said:


> Here he is. He is moving a little better but ignoring the chopped superworms next to him.


The superworm in your picture looks like it may be bigger than your sling unless that is the hide that I see.  Try chopping it up into smaller pieces and see if that helps.  Have you also tried different prey?

I was ready to rehouse mine and suddenly they aren't moving   Oh well.  I've got two enclosures ready for them.


----------



## Nyke (Mar 25, 2017)

Jeff23 said:


> The superworm in your picture looks like it may be bigger than your sling unless that is the hide that I see.  Try chopping it up into smaller pieces and see if that helps.  Have you also tried different prey?


Yes, that is chopped up. It is j uy st 1 1/2 segments of the superworm. I see a small black spot on his abdomen. I am just hoping he is premolt. He is so tiny it is hard to tell. If he doesn't eat by tomorrow I'm taking out that superworm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeff23 (Mar 25, 2017)

Nyke said:


> Yes, that is chopped up. It is j uy st 1 1/2 segments of the superworm. I see a small black spot on his abdomen. I am just hoping he is premolt. He is so tiny it is hard to tell. If he doesn't eat by tomorrow I'm taking out that superworm.


That makes sense on the slow movement.


----------



## igotcrabs (Apr 9, 2017)

Encountering some similar issues, I expected my 1/4" sling to slide right down it's little starter burrow, no such luck. Still not sure if it's used it. It's eating scavanged pinheads, actually saw it eat Thursday night. 



Jeff23 said:


> Unless anyone has advice for me on these I guess I will just have to oversize their container by a huge amount.  Maybe a 16 oz deli cup will keep the slings (smaller than 1/4") from getting so disturbed every time I open the container.
> 
> It is too much of a battle to keep them from climbing out of the container.  I'm worried they are going to fall or get crushed as I try to do maintenance and feed them.  I am following the same rules as my other slings (which includes a bunch in similar size).



   I know what you mean, I'm keeping mine in a four ounce deli cup, as soon as the lid comes off, it tries to take a stroll.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jeff23 (Apr 9, 2017)

igotcrabs said:


> Encountering some similar issues, I expected my 1/4" sling to slide right down it's little starter burrow, no such luck. Still not sure if it's used it. It's eating scavanged pinheads, actually saw it eat Thursday night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine has finally started to settle a little more, but I still have to be very careful where I apply moisture or drop cricket pieces.  Almost anything will make it turn skittish again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## cold blood (Apr 9, 2017)

Nyke said:


> Yes, that is chopped up. It is j uy st 1 1/2 segments of the superworm. I see a small black spot on his abdomen. I am just hoping he is premolt. He is so tiny it is hard to tell. If he doesn't eat by tomorrow I'm taking out that superworm.


I would definitely urge you to utilize a different prey item for such a small sling...meal worm pieces are much better and I have _always_ had a better response than supers when they are diced.

As for the black dot, that's normal and not a sign of pre-molt.  When its pre-molt that black spot will literally take over the abdomen, and in the latest stages, it will get shiny and have a stretched out look.

Looking at how light it is, it almost looks like its recently molted....although its not the best pic, so I am not really getting a good look and could just be fooled.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nyke (Apr 10, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Looking at how light it is, it almost looks like its recently molted....although its not the best pic, so I am not really getting a good look and could just be fooled.


You are absolutely right, I found a very very tiny old skin last week mingled with the substrate.  He moves a lot better now (skittish) even when you just pick up the vial.  He has not eaten since I got him (in almost 3 weeks) and does not seem interested to eat yet.  No wonder they are slow growers.  I have a feeling this will be a loooooong time before I see any blue color. Lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RemyZee (Sep 16, 2017)

I realize this is an older thread, but how are the slings now? I have two that are about 1/2". They are both excellent eaters and very active. They seem to be painfully slow growers, though.


----------



## Yentlequible (Sep 16, 2017)

I have three of these. Bought four of them at 1st instar, and one had a bad molt to 2nd, then later died. They have been extremely skittish as slings, they aren't super quick to jump on their food, and they are growing slow. One of the three actually did make a very impressive burrow all the way to the underside of it's portion cup. The other two have remained on the surface and run around like there's no tomorrow every time I pop the lid. All of them started around 1/4" at 1st instar and have molted twice now for me. They are now around 1/2" or so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RemyZee (Sep 16, 2017)

Yentlequible said:


> I have three of these. Bought four of them at 1st instar, and one had a bad molt to 2nd, then later died. They have been extremely skittish as slings, they aren't super quick to jump on their food, and they are growing slow. One of the three actually did make a very impressive burrow all the way to the underside of it's portion cup. The other two have remained on the surface and run around like there's no tomorrow every time I pop the lid. All of them started around 1/4" at 1st instar and have molted twice now for me. They are now around 1/2" or so.


Cool that you have some  I'm so excited to see them mature. How long did it take yours to grow from 1/4-1/2"?


----------



## Yentlequible (Sep 17, 2017)

Looks like I've had them about five months now. Wow time really flies. I'm sure they would be growing faster, I just haven't had the time to feed my slings super heavy recently.

Here's one of them now. Roughly between 1/2" and 3/4"


----------



## RemyZee (Sep 17, 2017)

Yentlequible said:


> Here's one of them now. Roughly between 1/2" and 3/4"


Cuties! That's about the size of mine. One of mine might be slightly bigger. They've only molted once.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Sep 17, 2017)

Molt records and a couple of pics of my immature male.
received on 08/31/15 at about 1/4-1/2 inch
Molts; 09/16/15' 10/25/15, 01/20/16, 05/01/16, 08/10/16, 10/27/16' 03/13/17, 07/16/17 he is about 3.25" now. Slow to grow at least size increase per molt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 3


----------



## RemyZee (Sep 17, 2017)

sdsnybny said:


> Molt records and a couple of pics of my immature male.
> received on 08/31/15 at about 1/4-1/2 inch
> Molts; 09/16/15' 10/25/15, 01/20/16, 05/01/16, 08/10/16, 10/27/16' 03/13/17, 07/16/17 he is about 3.25" now. Slow to grow at least size increase per molt.
> View attachment 252339
> ...


Beautiful spideys


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 17, 2017)

Oh look at that booty! A sapphire in the rough.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Sep 17, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> Oh look at that booty! A sapphire in the rough.


Shot doesn't do it justice,I swear its a 60"s shade of powder blue eyeshadow LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MorganK (Feb 15, 2020)

This is what I have my female sub-adult in. She has never dug. She uses a little hide area and sometimes folds herself between a rock and the side of the enclosure.  She's not a big eater.


----------

